# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Cálculo da Espessura do Vidro

## Julio Macieira

No link anexo poderás calcular a espessura do vidro para o teu aquario


http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/calculo_vidro.xls

----------

